# Fischereiprüfung 2010 im Nov/Dez 2010



## Frank-B (31. August 2010)

Hallo möchte mal dieses Thema öffnen um Leute zu finden, die in Warendorf den Vorbereitungskurs, im September 2010 besuchen, bzw. diesen dort schon besucht haben. 
Vielleicht ist ja auch jemand anwesend, der mir seine Erfahrung mit der Prüfung im Warendorf mitteilt.


----------



## Frank-B (22. September 2010)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2010 im Nov/Dez 2010*

So, gestern ist nun der Kurs in Warendorf gestartet. Vielleicht ist ja jemand aus diesem Kurs hier vertreten.


----------



## Xtremelure (22. September 2010)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2010 im Nov/Dez 2010*

Weiss zufällig schon jemand wo die Prüfung abgehalten wird für Rhein neckar Kreis BW ?


----------



## shell (22. September 2010)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2010 im Nov/Dez 2010*

Hallo Frank-B,

ich habe auch vor mehreren Monaten meine Prüfung in Warendorf gemacht.
War eigentlich ganz entspannt. Die Prüfungen haben damals schätzungsweise 50 Leute gemacht.
Einer der mit bei uns im Vorbereitungskurs war hat nachher in der praktischen Prüfung beim Bau der Rute die Schnur vergessen. Frage vom Prüfer:"Sind sie jetzt fertig? Ist das alles?"
Da hätte bei ihm alles klingeln müssen, aber er hat das nur bejaht. Bestanden hat er dann trotzdem noch. Keine Ahnung warum. Normalerweise wäre das durchgefallen. Die Lacher auf dem Flur, als er uns das dann erzählte, hatte er dann auf seiner Seite.
Ist also eigentlich alles recht entspannt. Drücke dir die Daumen.


----------



## Frank-B (22. September 2010)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 2010 im Nov/Dez 2010*

Hi Shell,

ich glaube, das die da auch so eine Art Punktesystem haben. Bekommt man vielleicht ein paar Punkre abgezogen, reicht aber zum bestehen. Aber ist schon lustig, wenn man mit das wichtigste vergißt. Bei uns im Kurs sind auch ca 50 Leute. Bin mal gespannt wie es weiter geht.


----------

